# Google Analytics and other site stats & trackers



## Michael (Feb 1, 2010)

I've only just begun using Google Analytics and really like it--very thorough. Is there a way to embed a mini GA tracker on your website? If not, what other [embeddable] stat trackers would you all recommend?


----------



## Curt (Feb 1, 2010)

ClustrMaps. It tracks, graphically, the places from which people access your site.


----------



## jason d (Feb 1, 2010)

I used many for several sites I run and have found Google Analytics to be the best all around


----------



## Michael (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree, it's great.  But does anyone know how to embed it visually onto a site?


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 1, 2010)

I use StatCounter Free invisible Web tracker, Hit counter and Web stats


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 1, 2010)

bouletheou said:


> I use StatCounter Free invisible Web tracker, Hit counter and Web stats


 
Me too. It seems to work very well and you embed it into your website or blog.


----------



## Michael (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Works great...


----------

